# Need some opinions .



## needtoknowiftrue (Oct 19, 2014)

I need some of the men to give me their opinion and please be honest On October 2 my husband of 25 years came in from work he had been acting different I ask him what was wrong he said nothing at first then he said he had been talking to a woman for week and a half.He packed his clothes and left. The next day he came back and said that he he'd just said that because I was accusing him of it anyway we are trying to make it work but I keep worrying every time he leaves. my question is would a man say that and risk his marriage ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

A man would not say those things.

A boy would.

Is your husband a man or a boy?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

this thread should be moved, wrong place.


----------

